# tying off to the rigs



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

I probably should know this but dont. What is the current policy on tying off to the rigs? I tie to the double yellow all the time. The other night when it started getting rough I tied to the SE leg of Ram Powell and hid in the breakwater. It is not a regular practice. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think you are suppose to but I know most of the people who fish the rigs in mississippe tie off to them.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

usually the shllow rigs off ft morgan are full of people tied up, have done it foo times myself and hammered some kings


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

We have always tied to the double yellow rigs out there for the overnight trips. We have tied to the Petronius before but they quit letting people get too close to the rig now:banghead


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Most of the time they don't mind, but don't ever tie off to any of the semi- submersible type rigs like the ocean america or deepwater horizon, they will be yelling at you in an instant. Don't tie off if there is a crew boat around them either. Sometimes the boat has to move to different sides of the rig and its just proper etiquette to stay out of their way.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

just depends on the rig and who's working. some of them will have mooring buoys from time to time, but they randomly pick them up at times during the year. as a general rule, we dont tie off to any of them....if the weather gets bad, we just get down current of the rig and put the engines in gear at low rpm to hold us in place. if the weather is good and we get tired of fishin right on top of the rig, we just put out the sword lines and drift....


----------

